# Need an ID



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... rt=3&o=155

Not sure if that is how too post a picture. He is sick and looks like foaming at the mouth.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kenyi


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hybrid kenyi.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Why is he now yellow and black? When we bought him he was blue and black?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Females/juvenile kenyi start out blue, then males turn yellow.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... sort=3&o=2
http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... sort=3&o=0


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems like you have quite the mix in a 30 gallon tank. Fish #1 is an auratus and is one of the most aggressive mbuna out there. Fish #2 is a female/juvenile kenyi, it's also one of the most aggressive mbuna out there.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

fish in 1st pic looks like it could be a labidochromis perlmutt.(?)


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

They really don't seem to be that aggressive. So do we have all the same from one region?


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you able to give us the common names as well?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

sfraser said:


> They really don't seem to be that aggressive. So do we have all the same from one region?


They will become VERY aggressive when they grow more. They are all from Lake Malawi. Auratus don't have a common name, but kenyi is the common name of Metriaclima Lombardoi.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

We just got a 50 gal tank today and will get it set up and cycling. Then will move them all over. How many can we have in a tank at once?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't even try to put the auratus and kenyi in the tank. They will end up killing everything unless you have a big enough tank, and 50 gallons is not big enough. Take them back to the store, it's your best bet.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you comment on the pictures of the fish with names? So what types should we have together? We live in a smalllllllllllllllllll place compared too New York, lol


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the 50 gallon?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Auratus don't have a common name


Auratus is the common name for Melanochromis auratus. Older books call it a Golden Nyasa cichlid :lol: More recently it is sometimes listed as a Malawi golden cichlid. But since I have known of the fish since the early 1970's, I've never heard anyone call the fish anything but an auratus. Around here pronounced a-rat-iss...not sure it that's the correct way to say it, though.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

The dimensions of the tank 48 x 12 1/2 x 18


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

So you would stock it like a regular 55. 3 peaceful species, 1m:4f.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

48 x 12 1/2 x 18


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

So you would stock it like a regular 55. 3 peaceful species, 1m:4f.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Only 5 fish in the tank.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... 1/library/?

I uploaded some more pictures again. Hope they are good enough too identify. Please leave a comment on them at photobucket


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

sfraser said:


> Only 5 fish in the tank.


3 groups of 5, so 15 fish in the tank.

I don't have a photobucket account so I will comment here.

The orange with black spots: OB Zebra.

Blue: Metriaclima Callainos.

Yellow: yellow lab.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

No they are the same pictures. So only 8 fish total...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

sfraser said:


> http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/sfraser71/library/?
> 
> I uploaded some more pictures again. Hope they are good enough too identify. Please leave a comment on them at photobucket


I do not do photobucket comments. Most are rubbish and ignored.
Do you want my advice and opinion here?
If so please show the photos here.

All the best James


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

How do i post them right on the site?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

sfraser said:


> How do i post them right on the site?


viewtopic.php?f=14&t=249632

All the best James


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

or while you're on photobucket, look on the right and you'll see IMG code, click it, come here and paste (ctrl+v) inside the reply box...If you click full editor, you can preview the posts.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is one of the pictures.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I will go with Metricliman s Ids. Not that it matters much as they will not live long lives unless you get a bigger tank or take the time to learn before buying.

Hey thats a bit harsh even by my standards. Yep most of us learned this way. Popping a group of random Mbuna in a tank way too small.


----------



## sfraser (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they both Metricliman's? We have a 55 gallon tank that we be getting up and running. To move them too.


----------

